# 1250 Operator’s and Maintenance Manual



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Here is a copy of the Operator’s and Maintenance Manual 
for the large frame 1250 tractor. This is not the original 
manual and I pieced it together from individual pages I
put together from other Bolens sites. The attached file
is an adobe acrobat format.


----------

